# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Установка обновления в 1С 8.2 с нуля

## evgen35574

Здравствуйте! Подскажите какое обновление ставить в 1С 8.2 с чистой базой. Есть программа 1С 8.2.15.315 и обновление 1.2.7.4 конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Украины. На форумах пишут что нужно ставить с 1.1.17.3 все выпущенные обновления по последнее на текущий момент 1.2.7.4

----------


## alex192ivan

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите какое обновление ставить в 1С 8.2 с чистой базой. Есть программа 1С 8.2.15.315 и обновление 1.2.7.4 конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Украины. На форумах пишут что нужно ставить с 1.1.17.3 все выпущенные обновления по последнее на текущий момент 1.2.7.4


Поставь установочную базу 1.2.7.4 и ненадо обновлений. Если база была то смотри какой у нее номер и по номерам выпущенным релизам обновляй.

----------


## Веноника

Здравствуйте! Помогите моей беде... Не закрывался май и соответственно июнь, не выполнялась операция "контроль последовательности проведения", ругался на проведенный документ в мае. Я перепровела все документы без установки интервала, но теперь у меня не закрываются остатки перенесенные из 1С7.7...Что делать не знаю, еще раз перепроводить боюсь...
Может не в тот раздел написала-извиняюсь

----------


## DMLangepas

а Обработкой Групповое перепровождение документов делали?

----------


## inoks

http://8c1.ru/index.php/remote

----------

